# Windows 10: Telemetrie und Datensammlung - Umstrittene Features auch für Windows 7 und 8



## Gast1669461003 (26. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Telemetrie und Datensammlung - Umstrittene Features auch für Windows 7 und 8* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Telemetrie und Datensammlung - Umstrittene Features auch für Windows 7 und 8


----------



## Gast1666300202 (26. August 2015)

Ach komm ich bitte euch, als hätten sie das nicht schon die ganze Zeit gemacht :/


----------



## WeeFilly (26. August 2015)

Ich verstehe, wo Windows 10 jetzt in die Kritik geraten ist muss man die anderen Versionen schlechter machen, damit die Leute sich Windows 10 holen?
"Jetzt ist eh alles egal, da kann ich genauso gut upgraden"?
Bäh.


----------



## Asgard1 (26. August 2015)

Genau wie google, Apple, Amazon, Samsung.... alle in Sammelwut!!
Ich liebe diese vernetzte Welt, bin nur mal gespannt , wann ich auch noch Werbung für Klopapier auf dem WC bekomme.

PS: Ich seh da irgendwie Parallelen zu den Terminatorfilmen 

MfG Asgard1


----------



## Hasamoto (26. August 2015)

Wenn man etwas nimmt ohne zu fragen ist es Diebstahl.
Also ein Kapitalverbrechen

Und nein Die AGB deckt die Updatens in diesen fall nicht weil die AGB lange vor den Update akzeptiert werden muss, und sie auch keine klausel zur Datenabschöpfung in diesen unfang beinnhaltet.
Die letzten mit so einer klausel War die Erste AGB von Origin und an den Aufschrei können wir uns alle noch erinnern.

Also leute last euch das nicht gefallen
Ich habe meine Updates entfernt.
Zumindest geht das bei Win7 
Bei Win10 nicht


----------



## BiJay (26. August 2015)

KB3022345 habe ich schon seit Mai und KB3068708 seit Juni automatisch installiert, die anderen beiden sind bei mir unter optionale Updates. Da kommt diese News doch etwas spät, wohl erst mit dem Trubel um Windows 10 überhaupt wichtig geworden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. August 2015)

Gut, dass ich niemals Auto-Updates durchführen lasse.


----------



## PcJuenger (26. August 2015)

Man kann sie auch bei Win 8.1 wieder deinstallieren. Hatte sie aber trotz aktiviertem Update nicht drauf, was interessant ist. Gelten scheinbar wirklich als optional.


----------



## nibi030 (26. August 2015)

Sehr geil 

MS ist da sehr sozial nachdem alle über die Funktion im Win10 gemeckert haben und 10 ja kostenlos ist, hat man das einfach auch auf due alten Versionen backported .. jetzt kann keiner mehr wegen Win 10 meckern


----------



## USA911 (26. August 2015)

Sauerei sonder gleichens! Mich würde interesieren, ob man dagegen vorgehen kann. Schließlich habe ich dem ganzen nie zugestimmt. Es war beim Erwerb des Produktes keine Leistung für die ich bezahlt habe und vorallem, wer gibt denen die Berechtigung durch die Hintertür, auf mein privat Eigentum zuzugreifen, ohne das ich davon in Kenntnis gesetzt werde? BMW darf mir ja auch nicht wärend ner Inspektion ungefragt einen GPS-Sender einbauen, weil sie damit technische Daten sammeln wollen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2015)

Da ist eben der Verbraucherschutz gefragt, dass er ihnen mal ordentlich einen auf den Deckel gibt.


----------



## Angry-Angel (26. August 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich niemals Auto-Updates durchführen lasse.



*sign*


----------



## dave1921 (26. August 2015)

Es tut mir leid, aber ich finde den ganzen Trubel um die Datenschutzeinstellungen von Windows irgendwie lächerlich, da man sieht, wie bei unterschiedlichen Herstellern mit unterschiedlichen Ellen gemessen wird. Microsoft macht nichts, was Apple und Google nicht schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme machen. Aber Microsoft ist immer noch der perfekte Sündenbock und weil das so bequem ist springen plötzlich alle Datenschützer, die sonst nichts auf die Reihe bringen, auf den Zug auf. Und was passiert bei den Konkurrenten? Interessiert kein Schwein, sind ja die Guten.
Bei Microsoft kann man alle Optionen abstellen, und alle diese Daten erfüllen einen klaren Zweck, nämlich diverse Dienste zu verbessern. Die Updates für Win 7 und Win 8.1 tun auch nur dann etwas, wenn man zuvor zugestimmt hat, Telemetriedaten an Microsoft zu senden.


----------



## Chemenu (26. August 2015)

Ich hab jetzt gerade die hier genannten Datensammel-Updates deinstalliert und dabei auch gleich diesen Windows10 Update Service (GWX) deaktivert. 
Letzteres war gar nicht mal so einfach. MS versucht hier wirklich alles um den Benutzer dran zu hindern diese Update Meldungen zu unterdrücken.


----------



## USA911 (26. August 2015)

dave1921 schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, aber ich finde den ganzen Trubel um die Datenschutzeinstellungen von Windows irgendwie lächerlich, da man sieht, wie bei unterschiedlichen Herstellern mit unterschiedlichen Ellen gemessen wird. Microsoft macht nichts, was Apple und Google nicht schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme machen. Aber Microsoft ist immer noch der perfekte Sündenbock und weil das so bequem ist springen plötzlich alle Datenschützer, die sonst nichts auf die Reihe bringen, auf den Zug auf. Und was passiert bei den Konkurrenten? Interessiert kein Schwein, sind ja die Guten.
> Bei Microsoft kann man alle Optionen abstellen, und alle diese Daten erfüllen einen klaren Zweck, nämlich diverse Dienste zu verbessern. Die Updates für Win 7 und Win 8.1 tun auch nur dann etwas, wenn man zuvor zugestimmt hat, Telemetriedaten an Microsoft zu senden.



Was die anderen machen interessiert nicht. Und bei denen ist es genauso schlimm. Nur soll ich jetzt die Sache hinnehmen, weil ich jetzt damit direkt betroffen bin? Google und Co. bekommt von mir keine Berechtigung auf meinen Rechner zuzugreifen...


----------



## doomkeeper (27. August 2015)

Microsoft gibt sich wirklich alle Mühe gute Arbeit abzuliefern... 

Die verdienen so langsam eine rechtliche Klatsche.


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. August 2015)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas nimmt ohne zu fragen ist es Diebstahl.
> Also ein Kapitalverbrechen


Ich hoffe du hast nix mit Jura zu tun, das ist so falsch das sich einem die Zehnägel hochrollen.


----------



## spaceforce (27. August 2015)

Kritik an mangelhaftem Datenschutz in allen Ehren, aber nimmt die Diskussion nicht langsam schon hysterische Züge an und die Fakten bleiben (wie so oft bei hysterischen Diskussionen) außen vor? Was ist denn definitiv belegt? Was wissen wir? Microsoft kann man ganz sicher eine mangelhafte Kommunikation/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vorwerfen. Microsoft kann man ganz sicher vorwerfen, per Default (bei Expressinstallation) viele Datenfunktionen freizuschalten. Dieser Kritik schließe ich mich an. Einer hysterischen Diskussion, in der er es sogar schon darin gipfelt, Microsoft liest und speichert die gesamte lokale Festplatte, schließe ich mich ganz sicher nicht an. Wäre das der Fall und es packt nur ein verärgerter Ex-Mitarbeiter aus, könnten sie den Laden abschließen. 

Übrigens, nicht alle gesammelten Daten sind zum Nachteil der Anwender. Wenn anonym Fehlerprotokolle gespeichert und ausgewertet werden, dann halte ich das für eine gute Sache. Wenn anonym aufgezeichnet wird, wie oft diese und jene Funktion von Windows genutzt wird (oder auch nicht), dann halte ich auch das für eine gute Sache. Alleine darin sehe ich noch keine Verletzung meiner Privatsphäre. Selbst die Werbe-ID ist prinzipiell harmlos. So lange sie aktiv ist kann man meinen PC zwar zuordnen und mir entsprechende Werbung in den teilnehmenden Apps anzeigen, allerdings ist auch diese anonym und kann jederzeit zurückgesetzt/ausgeschaltet werden.

Cortana ist eine Sache für sich. Eigentlich die größte Neuerung, was die Datensammelei angeht. Aber selbst hier muß man fairerweise sagen, daß es ohne nicht funktionieren würde. Ein Sprachassistent muß auf persönliche Daten zugreifen können, ansonsten ergibt das keinen Sinn. Will man das nicht und will/kann man auf die Funktionalität verzichten, dann schaltet man ihn einfach aus bzw. gar nicht erst an, denn Cortana ist per Default nicht an.

Ich will jetzt nicht auf jedes Detail eingehen, denn das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen, aber so wie ich die Diskussionen in diversen Medien und Foren in den letzten Tagen/Wochen verfolgt habe, wird so einiges durcheinander gewürfelt, kräftig gemischt und dann wieder ausgeschüttet.

Was wissen wir?
- Microsoft hat im Zweifel Zugriff auf die Cloud und dort gespeicherten Daten: Ja, das ist aber so gut wie bei jedem Cloud-Dienst der Fall. Will ich das nicht, speichere ich dort nichts. Oder zumindest nichts, was privat oder geschäftlich relevant ist. Sollte aber jedem generell klar sein, der solche Dienste nutzt.
- Cortana lernt, in dem "sie" meine Verhalten und meine Daten auswertet: Ja, dazu muß ich "sie" aber einschalten. Man wird vorher gefragt.
- Telemetrie-Daten werden erhoben: Ja, in welchem Detailgrad das passiert kann aber eingestellt werden. Hier muß Microsoft allerdings aufklären, welche Daten genau bei welchem Detailgrad erhoben werden. Generell verteufeln sollte man eine solche Vorgehensweise aber nicht, denn sie kann auch nützlich für den Anwender sein.
- Fehlerprotokolle werden abgefragt, was ich (wenn anonymisiert) eher nützlich als schädlich bewerte.
- Microsoft überwacht mich, denn das sieht man ja an den Datenschutzeinstellungen: Eben, jetzt sind sie offensichtlich, springen einen förmlich ins Auge, und man kann den größten Teil davon deaktivieren. Vorher war das nur über Umwege erreichbar bzw. überhaupt erst gar nicht klar ersichtlich. Das sehe ich sogar als einen Fortschritt an.
- Microsoft sieht wann ich online bin oder nicht: Klar, jeder Online-Dienst sieht das und protokoliert es. Sogar dieses Forum. 
. Microsoft "funkt" immer wieder nach Hause: Ja, mal werden System-Updates gesucht, mal im Store nach Updates, mal die Microsoft-Kacheln aktualisiert etc.. Nicht jede "Funkverbindung" ist gleich böse.
- Microsoft erklärt keine Updates mehr: Hier ändert sich nichts am Vorgehen. Dieses Gerücht basiert auf einem Übersetzungsfehler bzw. Verständnisfehler. Kleinere Updates wurden inhaltlich noch nie erklärt (das konnte man aber schon immer kritisieren), und bei größeren werden sie es machen. Sogar mehr und ausführlicher als früher. Etwas anderes hat Microsoft nämlich nicht verkündet. Einer hat es falsch verstanden, und nun schreibt jeder von jedem ab und man liest es überall. Das ist aber einfach falsch.
- Updates können nicht mehr verhindert werden: Das stimmt, jedenfalls auf Home bezogen. Darüber kann man trefflich streiten. Das hat Vor- und Nachteile. Das ist ein Thema für sich.

Die Diskussion sollte langsam mal wieder auf den Boden zurückkehren und versachlicht werden. An einigen Stellen ist sicherlich Kritik angebracht, aber die Hysterie stimmt mich doch arg nachdenklich (auch auf viele andere Dinge im Leben bezogen).  Datenschutz an sich ist ganz sicher ein wichtiges Thema, darum geht es mir hier nicht und stellt ein eigenes Thema dar, aber die Prioritäten und die Hysterie (bezogen auf Microsoft) sind doch arg seltsam. Hauptproblem von NSA & Co. waren und sind doch nicht primär die Betriebssysteme, sondern die Leitungen, die Wege, die Knotenpunkte. Dort klinken sie sich primär ein. Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob nun jemand an einem Microsoft, Apple oder Linux hängt. Das haben immer noch viele Menschen nicht kapiert.

Und wer tatsächlich garantiert gar nicht erfasst werden möchte, also auch nicht von Werbefirmen, hier meine Tipps:
- PC sofort vom Netz trennen.
- Konsole sofort vom Netz trennen.
- Bankkarte/Kreditkarte/Konto kündigen. Nur noch Bargeld verwenden.
- Wohnung kündigen und illegal eine Behausung suchen. Nie, nie, nie irgendwo behördlich anmelden.
- Telefon/Handy/Smartphone vernichten.
- An keinem Preisausschreiben teilnehmen.
- Rabattkarten ins Feuer werfen.
- Nie verreisen.
- Gesichtsmaske im öffentlichen Raum tragen.

Das alles kann man kritisch sehen, sollte man auch, aber der Shit-Storm und die Unsachlichkeit gegenüber Microsoft bei dem Thema mutet seltsam an.  Das ist echt das kleinere Übel im Getriebe und wird enorm aufgebauscht, warum auch immer. Sie scheinen zumindest schlechte Berater zu haben, denn sonst hätten sie die Datenschutzeinstellungen gar nicht erst so offensichtlich  eingebaut und (weiterhin) schön versteckt/verteilt.


----------



## Elbart (27. August 2015)

Oh guck, bei MS wird auch um vier Uhr nachts gearbeitet.


----------



## USA911 (27. August 2015)

spaceforce schrieb:


> Übrigens, nicht alle gesammelten Daten sind zum Nachteil der Anwender. Wenn anonym Fehlerprotokolle gespeichert und ausgewertet werden, dann halte ich das für eine gute Sache. Wenn anonym aufgezeichnet wird, wie oft diese und jene Funktion von Windows genutzt wird (oder auch nicht), dann halte ich auch das für eine gute Sache. Alleine darin sehe ich noch keine Verletzung meiner Privatsphäre. Selbst die Werbe-ID ist prinzipiell harmlos. So lange sie aktiv ist kann man meinen PC zwar zuordnen und mir entsprechende Werbung in den teilnehmenden Apps anzeigen, allerdings ist auch diese anonym und kann jederzeit zurückgesetzt/ausgeschaltet werden.



Aber nicht, wenn es ungefragt gesammelt wird durch einfügen von nachträglicher Software / nachträglicher Änderung. Denn würde es diesen Artikel nicht geben, wüsste ich nicht, das diese Updates die Daten sammeln. Und somit ist es ein ungewolltes und ungefragtes Eindringen in meiner Privatsphäre, ob es mir oder anderen ein Nutzen bringt ist nachrangig.
Das ist das gleiche mit Vermietern, die ungefragt in der Wohnung stehen, ohne das ein Termin vereinbart wurde oder Gefahr in Verzug ist (um schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten!)




> Die Diskussion sollte langsam mal wieder auf den Boden zurückkehren und versachlicht werden. An einigen Stellen ist sicherlich Kritik angebracht, aber die Hysterie stimmt mich doch arg nachdenklich (auch auf viele andere Dinge im Leben bezogen).  Datenschutz an sich ist ganz sicher ein wichtiges Thema, darum geht es mir hier nicht und stellt ein eigenes Thema dar, aber die Prioritäten und die Hysterie (bezogen auf Microsoft) sind doch arg seltsam. Hauptproblem von NSA & Co. waren und sind doch nicht primär die Betriebssysteme, sondern die Leitungen, die Wege, die Knotenpunkte. Dort klinken sie sich primär ein. Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob nun jemand an einem Microsoft, Apple oder Linux hängt. Das haben immer noch viele Menschen nicht kapiert.



Das ist soweit richtig, aber den Boden des Fasses hat Microsoft jetzt ausgeschlagen, in dem sie nachträglich Win7 und 8 modifiziert haben mit Updates, um auch an daten zukommen, die sie seit Veröffentlichung von 7 und 8 nicht gesammelt haben.
Das Argument kann auch nicht sein, das durch die Telemetrie erfassung das Produkt verbessert wird, schließlich wurde am Anfang des jahres für Win7 die entwicklung eingestellt und es wird keine verbesserung des Betriebssystems mehr geben. Es gibt nur noch Sichheirsrelevante Updates! Also wofür sollen dann bei meinem Win 7 die Telemetriedaten helfen, das Produkt zuverbessern, wenn es vom Hause aus inzwischen nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird. Da kann doch was nicht stimmen!


----------



## HanFred (27. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> KB3022345 habe ich schon seit Mai und KB3068708 seit Juni automatisch installiert, die anderen beiden sind bei mir unter optionale Updates. Da kommt diese News doch etwas spät, wohl erst mit dem Trubel um Windows 10 überhaupt wichtig geworden.


Dito, ich habe besagte Updates deinstalliert und alle im Artikel genannten ausgeblendet. Also trotzdem vielen Dank an den Autor.


----------



## Orzhov (27. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da ist eben der Verbraucherschutz gefragt, dass er ihnen mal ordentlich einen auf den Deckel gibt.



Das Worst Case Szenario sieht dann so aus das Windows, egal in welcher Version, nicht mehr in Deutschland vertrieben wird?


----------



## Angry-Angel (27. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das Worst Case Szenario sieht dann so aus das Windows, egal in welcher Version, nicht mehr in Deutschland vertrieben wird?



Nein, das wird nicht passieren, dafür ist der deutsche Markt zu wichtig für diverse Unternehmen, darunter auch MS.
Ich hoffe/denke, dass dann nur noch Windows-Versionen verkauft werden dürfen ohne diese, OS-seitigen, Schnüffel-Tools.


----------



## nibi030 (27. August 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das Worst Case Szenario sieht dann so aus das Windows, egal in welcher Version, nicht mehr in Deutschland vertrieben wird?



Sowas wird niemals passieren, ob da der Verbraucherschutz was machen kann ist anzuzweifeln. Die können sich beschweren, ihre üblichen Abmahnschreiben schicken und das war es dann auch.

Die ganze Diskussion um das Thema ist echt interessant, vor alle wie unterschiedliche Benutzerschichten an das Thema gehen,... so wird das Thema auf Heise deutlich neutraler und näher an der 
Realität von den Nutzern betrachtet. 

Auch mich nervt diese totale Überwachung, aber es gibt keine wirklichen Optionen dazu außer offline zu gehen. Selbst wenn man jetzt ne Linux Büchse nutzt und anstelle von Google oder Bing ne
anonymisierte Suchemaschine nutzt, hinterlässt man ausreichend eindeutige Spuren im Netz. Das geht selbst soweit das staatliche Organe Tornutzer anhand von wiederkehrenden DNS Requests 
ermitteln können. Dann geht es ja noch weiter, in so ziemlicher jeder Website ist AdNetwork angebunden, Facebook, etc... eine anhand eures PC´s generierten UUID oder GUID ist es wurscht ob 
nun MS oder Linunx im Einsatz ist, ihr seid identifiziert... Also ist diese ganze Diskussion hier totaler Nonsens.

Ihr wollt es sicher? Benutzt eure Maschinen in ner VM, generiert euch bei jedem Boot ein neues Netzwerkinterface, stellt euch zuhause ne Palo Alto hin oder ne Checkpoint, verbindet euch per VPN 
zu eurem Root Server nach Belize und geht ab dem HOP ins Netz. Ab da seit zu 90% abgesichert was eure Anonymität angeht im Netz.

Kollegen von mir benutzen gerne AWS um anonym zu bleiben,... kostet halt ein bißchen, macht aber durchaus Sinn wenn man wirklich Anonym sein, will.. auch hier braucht man ne Fremde IP um zu 
AWS zu kommen und ne PrePaid Visa oder Mastercard.

Seid mir nicht böse, aber ihr werdet sowieso von vorne bis hinten ausspioniert und ihr könnt euch auf den Kopf stellen und das eine oder andere deaktivieren, und eure Überwachung von 100% auf
30% mindern... diese 30% reichen völlig, selbst 5% würden reichen, um per Big Data ein komplettes Profil von euch anzufertigen und allen Leuten mit denen ihr digital in Kontakt steht.


----------



## spaceforce (27. August 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Das ist soweit richtig, aber den Boden des Fasses hat Microsoft jetzt ausgeschlagen, in dem sie nachträglich Win7 und 8 modifiziert haben mit Updates, um auch an daten zukommen, die sie seit Veröffentlichung von 7 und 8 nicht gesammelt haben.


Diese Aussage ist schlicht falsch. Es gab jetzt ein Update für die Telemetrie-Funktionen von Win7 und 8. Diese Funktion wurde aber schon vor Jahren bei Win7 eingeführt. Bei Win8 war es von Haus aus enthalten. Nur hat das kaum einer bemerkt, weil es bei Win7/8 eben keine übersichtliche Einstellung zum Datenschutz gibt. Wenn ich mich zeitlich jetzt nicht ganz täusche, müsste ich nochmal recherchieren, dann wurde diese Funktion bei Win7 noch vor dem Release von Win8 "nachgereicht".
Gut möglich, daß mit dem Update der Telemetrie-Funktion der Umfang erweitert wurde, keine Ahnung, aber zu behaupten, Win7/8 würden erst jetzt diese Daten sammeln ist schlicht und ergreifend nachweislich Humbug.

Das alles kann man jetzt positiv oder negativ sehen, aber genau das meinte ich mit versachlichter Diskussion. Momentan wird eine Sau nach der anderen durchs Dorf getrieben, ohne sich den Sachverhalt mal ganz in Ruhe anzuschauen. Ich will hier nicht per se Microsoft verteidigen, ich bin aber für einen fairen und sachlichen Umgang, und der findet zur Zeit nur selten statt.


----------



## spaceforce (27. August 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion um das Thema ist echt interessant, vor alle wie unterschiedliche Benutzerschichten an das Thema gehen,... so wird das Thema auf Heise deutlich neutraler und näher an der
> Realität von den Nutzern betrachtet.


Heise und neutral und nüchtern? Na ja, manchmal... Besonders das Forum dort ist größtenteils ein Kindergarten vor dem Herrn. Linux ist besser, nein Windows ist besser, nein Linux ist besser, nein Apple ist besser. Erinnert mich immer wieder an meine "Jugendkämpfe" zwischen Atari und Commodore.  Aus dem Alter bin ich raus.

Beim Rest muß ich dir leider zustimmen, und wie ich in meinem ersten Beitrag schon schrieb: Aus der Nummer kommen wir online nicht mehr raus, ob uns das gefällt oder nicht.  PC, Smartphone, Fernseher, bald auch Kühlschränke, Autos, Waschmaschinen, "intelligente" Stromzähler usw.. Alles wird vernetzt werden, alles wird ausgewertet werden. Jedes Gerät, egal was wir einstellen, egal was wir nutzen, kann im Netz eindeutig identifiziert werden. Jedes! Ich halte das auch für eine sehr bedenkliche Entwicklung, aber wie nun plötzlich auf Microsoft eingehauen wird, oftmals nur mit Halbwahrheiten (oder glatten Falschmeldungen) gefüttert, das wundert mich dann doch. Man kann, oder sollte es vielleicht sogar, dem Thema grundsätzlich kritisch gegenüberstehen, aber das Grundproblem ist nun wahrlich nicht Microsoft mit seinen erhobenen Telemetrie-Daten. Die Infrastruktur selbst ist das Problem: Das Internet. Fluch und Segen zugleich.


----------



## nibi030 (27. August 2015)

Was ne Frage?! -> Commodore


----------



## spaceforce (27. August 2015)

Niemals. So ein Schrott.  

Ach, die Zeit war herrlich. Genug der Nostalgie.

P.S. Ich war ein Atari-Jünger


----------



## Orzhov (27. August 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Sowas wird niemals passieren, ob da der Verbraucherschutz was machen kann ist anzuzweifeln. Die können sich beschweren, ihre üblichen Abmahnschreiben schicken und das war es dann auch.
> 
> Die ganze Diskussion um das Thema ist echt interessant, vor alle wie unterschiedliche Benutzerschichten an das Thema gehen,... so wird das Thema auf Heise deutlich neutraler und näher an der
> Realität von den Nutzern betrachtet.
> ...



Ich denke das ist recht normal das Leute die sich besser mit einer Materie auskennen ruhiger darüber reden können.
Was die anderen Punkte angeht kann ich eigentlich nur für mich sprechen. Selbst wenn mir bewusst ist das Facebook und Co. genau so Daten sammeln möchte ich dennoch bei einem Betriebssystem, welches ich mir gekauft habe, gerne wissen welche Daten über mein Nutzungsverhalten wofür erhoben werden und dies im Zweifelsfall selber unterbinden können. Wie ich es schonmal in einem anderen Thema schrieb, wo es auch um Windows 10 geht, wenn man mich vorher informieren würde welche Daten man wofür gerne hätte wäre ich geneigter diese auch zu Teilen, anstatt erstmal zu Sammeln und dann beiläufig zu erwähnen das gesammelt wird.


----------



## Gemar (31. August 2015)

Hmm, Skype installiert und Werbung vom Firefox Browserverlauf im Skype-Banner kassiert.
Die Drittfirma, die dahinter steckt heißt Criteo und macht das offiziell für Microsoft.

Ich habe bei der Installation alle Häkchen entfernt und kein optionales Windows 7 Update installiert.
Und trotzdem muß man in Skype und per weitergeleiteter Criteo-Seite weitere Schritte unternehmen um das abzustellen. Im Hintergrund wird bestimmt fleißig weitergesammelt.

Ich denke mal damit hat Microsoft bei einem Datenschutzbeauftragten keine guten Karten.
Mal sehen wie gut Linux mittlerweile läuft (Steam, und weitere Programme). Denn Windows geht einem mit dieser allgegewärtigen Werbung für ein System mit dem man eigentlich nur Arbeiten und Spielen möchte, ganz schön auf den Keks.


----------

